# Anyone having problems with navigation?



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.

Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.

Also I can't use direction filters. I sometimes get a problem where the navigation pans off the screen as its supposed to track me, as if its tracking a different route than the fare. And last week when I tried a DF it caused my navigation to lock up entirely when I accepted a fare, couldn't even navigate using Waze or Google Maps. Had to reset the phone to fix it.

Is the Uber Driver app really this buggy? What do you tell pax if you're encountering technical problems? Do you guys have these kind of problems often?


----------



## anonymouswon (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been having major problems wit it, today it tried to stop me in a four lane road I was in the far lane by the shoulder, and said you've arrived... the pax was 4 miles away.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mine has done that, go to the app store you can download a program that resets your nav and gps sensors. Worked for me..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidlab.gpsfix


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


You don't know your north, south, east, and west yet? &#128565;

That's the scariest part of rideshare when I'm the road.

Never pay attention to the app. Any of them. Very little times it has actually been correct from the quote given to the customer.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

last couple days my nav has been reloading multiple times during a trip....annoying the crap out of me...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Uber GPS app sucks, it drives me in circles and lags that I’ll pass a turn. Google GPS has a habit of giving GPS coordinates instead of a physical address.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

The navigation from Google for uber takes 20 seconds or more to come up after I hit the navigation to my pickup destination. Also after updating my phone im getting a small Google maps window showing up on the uber app in the bottom right corner that I half to keeping swiping to make it go away when picking up and dropping off a customer.I don't know if it's Google or uber app making this happen, none of these problems do this on the Lyft app.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Again...

North south east west.

Numbers are coordinated per surveying the land. It’s all the same stuff. 

Addresses are made from coding within the city. But all odds and even’s ending in the number are true for the most part. You can see it different at times yea. But that’s on the CITY!

Not a stupid GPS system! Hello!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Mine will constantly tell me the same directions “precede straight” almost every single block! It reloads constantly. It’s made it impossible to listen to podcasts or music through my phone. I like the turn by turn over the old system but I need an option to mute the Nav without muting the pings


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

Me too. reloading, slow loading, not giving directions, changing directions mid turn, bad directions... yesterday I was 5 minutes into a trip before the app loaded the trip. Really frustrating.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


Yes 2nd day with routing way out of the direct route to dropping spot



Dekero said:


> Mine has done that, go to the app store you can download a program that resets your nav and gps sensors. Worked for me..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidlab.gpsfix


Thanks for the tip just did it hope it works


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> last couple days my nav has been reloading multiple times during a trip....annoying the crap out of me...


Same here



WindyCityAnt said:


> Again...
> 
> North south east west.
> 
> ...


GPS uses longitude and latitude, not city provided addresses.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Again...
> 
> North south east west.
> 
> ...


Uh, what?

I have a B.S. in GIS and have worked for city governments creating and managing road network data. I also had experience submitting edits to Google Maps on behalf of these organizations. I understand address ranges and road naming conventions and that a lot of roads are supposed to be on a grid pattern. But all that goes out the window in downtown Atlanta and in Buckhead, both of which aren't completely grid pattern and have curving roads and a lot that just doesn't make sense. Its not like I can just pull out a compass and sextant and navigate to my destination without GPS like its the 1700's -o: . I'm not a taxi driver that knows the city by heart.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Be easy on Uber, they are not a technology company, they are a transportation company


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Be easy on Uber, they are not a technology company, they are a transportation company


Wrong, they are a human trafficking company.
uber is changing its name to ****S R US.


----------



## flash100 (Dec 7, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


I had a pax pull out her own nav app and told me that mine was not correct. If she hadn't double checked mine, she would have been 25 min late to the airport and missed a flight. Now I feel I need to double check nav.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

flash100 said:


> I had a pax pull out her own nav app and told me that mine was not correct. If she hadn't double checked mine, she would have been 25 min late to the airport and missed a flight. Now I feel I need to double check nav.


I reported it to Uber told them it's making me look bad and I better not get negative rating because of it. They say there aware of the problem and working on it.


----------



## Fast&Furious12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Not sure why my nav is hit or miss. I hate looking like I don't know what I'm doing. I reported this too.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


I drove this past Friday and Saturday and I was experiencing the exact same issues you were in your 1st paragraph. I haven't been online since but I do plan on driving this weekend.


----------



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

I've an issue with the Lyft navigation (which uses Google). Everything is fine until I turn in to the pickup or destination street and instead of the actual address, the GPS coordinates appear. Lyft Tech says they've raised it with Google. Thankfully, peeps on here told me I could get the address from the waybill button thing on the bottom left of the screen, which helps as a temporary measure, although I don't like the distraction of taking my eyes of the road and hand off the wheel that long to access it.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes mine has to, usually I tap that icon when I get ready to leave for pick up or for my destination also to confirm the drop location with pax


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

i just switched mine to waze because the uber app would tell me to take all these crazy unnecessary turns, make illegal u-turns, cross traffic patterns that have barricades, etc...literally the worst gps


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

flash100 said:


> I had a pax pull out her own nav app and told me that mine was not correct. If she hadn't double checked mine, she would have been 25 min late to the airport and missed a flight. Now I feel I need to double check nav.


I believe that their navigation system is working based on your google or waze navigation filter setting. Please check your Google or Waze navigation filter setting. Like avoid tolls, avoid freeway.



nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


Turn by turn mode should be ON in your Uber App. Please check it. I thought it is the reason. For the blue tooth connection, As I know, only Lyft app does have bluetooth connection permission in their app. Uber don't have. If your case is for Uber, may be you should go to setting and look for bluetooth permission on each app.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Is the Uber Driver app really this buggy? What do you tell pax if you're encountering technical problems? Do you guys have these kind of problems often?


Yes it's garbage code. My biggest problem is sometimes when I swipe to start the ride and get the destination it just sits there thinking for a while. At that point I tell the rider the app is having issues and if they could please give me initial directions until it catches up, this is more effective timewise than sitting there stationary waiting for the POS to respond.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UpNorth said:


> They say there aware of the problem and working on it.


Yeah, right. That's their standard answer to every problem. Also you will hear "the glitch should be fixed within 48 hours, please check back then."

*Anyone having problems with navigation?*

Yes! It keeps taking me to places I have no interest in going! Why do they call this ride SHARING? It's really ride HAILING.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Yeah, right. That's their standard answer to every problem. Also you will hear "the glitch should be fixed within 48 hours, please check back then."
> 
> *Anyone having problems with navigation?*
> 
> Yes! It keeps taking me to places I have no interest in going! Why do they call this ride SHARING? It's really ride HAILING.


 Three times in the last two days my DF has not loaded my route. Other than that I have had no issues.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


Over the past 2-3 weeks the map fails to generate for a few minutes after a request is accepted. The written directions populate but the map is locked. Also serious problem with what appears to be illogical re-routing that gives a reroute that doesn't make sense and then after about 30-40 seconds another reroute that finally works. In most situations I know where to go but in a new location it has been problem. Have had more and more pax comment - I now usually make comment to pax that app acting up so feel free to give direction if my route goes astray


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Over the past 2-3 weeks the map fails to generate for a few minutes after a request is accepted. The written directions populate but the map is locked. Also serious problem with what appears to be illogical re-routing that gives a reroute that doesn't make sense and then after about 30-40 seconds another reroute that finally works. In most situations I know where to go but in a new location it has been problem. Have had more and more pax comment - I now usually make comment to pax that app acting up so feel free to give direction if my route goes astray


I have the same thing happening .... I put all the blame on Uber and thus far all the passx have accepted it and started laughing


----------



## Brlady (Apr 17, 2019)

Yep. Ive3 been having problems a lot lately


----------



## Cbx9mm (Sep 15, 2018)

Most days Uber's GPS couldn't find its ass with both hands. You'd think the business model would require a GPS that is acurate and reliable. Apparently not.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I keep losing the map. It will load with no problem, give me turn by turn directions, show the turns on the map. Then as I near the pick up or drop off, the map suddenly shrinks down and all I see is the little pushpin and the stupid person icon. It will still tell me the turns, but the entire map is shrunk to nada.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

its been real bad today for me in denver....thank god the mountains are to the west!...uber nav doesnt know that yet!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Is the Uber Driver app really this buggy?
> 
> What do you tell pax if you're encountering technical problems?
> 
> Do you guys have these kind of problems often?


Yes sometimes.

I tell them the worst problems I've had and get them laughing. 

No. Random glitches come and go while some people or areas seem to have more trouble than others. Uber does millions of rides every day so some of this is to be expected I suppose.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Fast&Furious12 said:


> Not sure why my nav is hit or miss. I hate looking like I don't know what I'm doing. I reported this too.


It skips steps. I was at SNA leaving the lot with a family. The head of the family sat in the front, holding me to each arrow of the nav. He exclaimed, "You have to make a left turn here!" The road was one way to the right, and as calmly as I could I explained to him. The next turn was a left, and again the directions skipped. He was agitated. I told him that the nav is glitchy on airport grounds and once we leave the area it will become accurate. I got a 2 rating.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LADryver said:


> It skips steps. I was at SNA leaving the lot with a family. The head of the family sat in the front, holding me to each arrow of the nav. He exclaimed, "You have to make a left turn here!" The road was one way to the right, and as calmly as I could I explained to him. The next turn was a left, and again the directions skipped. He was agitated. I told him that the nav is glitchy on airport grounds and once we leave the area it will become accurate. I got a 2 rating.


It's done that skip-a-step thing to me outside of an airport too.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It's done that skip-a-step thing to me outside of an airport too.


Me too. This was pretty memorable. Not the only time. I switch to Google Maps in the nick of time at a crucial spot.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Turn by turn mode should be ON in your Uber App.


Where is that setting? I can't find it on my version. Maybe I missed an update or something.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Where is that setting? I can't find it on my version. Maybe I missed an update or something.


Account>>App Settings>>Navigation>> Turn On Auto-Navigate


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Account>>App Settings>>Navigation>> Turn On Auto-Navigate


Ah. I had Google Maps set instead of Uber. That's why it wasn't showing.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Alantc said:


> The navigation from Google for uber takes 20 seconds or more to come up after I hit the navigation to my pickup destination. Also after updating my phone im getting a small Google maps window showing up on the uber app in the bottom right corner that I half to keeping swiping to make it go away when picking up and dropping off a customer.I don't know if it's Google or uber app making this happen, none of these problems do this on the Lyft app.


To get rid of the annoying mini map on screen, if you haven't already figured it out, go to settings> apps and notifications> tap maps app> scroll down to "advanced" heading, where you should see "allow picture in picture". Now this IS Android 8.1 I'm basing this on, sooo.. good luck!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Over the past 2-3 weeks the map fails to generate for a few minutes after a request is accepted. The written directions populate but the map is locked. Also serious problem with what appears to be illogical re-routing that gives a reroute that doesn't make sense and then after about 30-40 seconds another reroute that finally works. In most situations I know where to go but in a new location it has been problem. Have had more and more pax comment - I now usually make comment to pax that app acting up so feel free to give direction if my route goes astray


The app has been messed up more and more with every update, Uber IT is in India, need I say more.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


We're dealing with a handful of things:

1. 5G is disrupting satellites.
2. Android has rolled out a new OS
3. Too many apps are requiring constant access to your location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> Nav has worked fine for me up until this week. Today every other ride the turn-by-turn mapping navigation didn't work. Audio works but it'd just show me an overview map, I try to hit navigate and it just zooms in on the destination or it just wouldn't respond. Made completing some fares a little tricky as I'm used to seeing the turns as they come up to judge which street to turn on.
> 
> Separate issue, if I receive or place a call with a rider from then on the nav audio goes through my car's bluetooth. Is there a way to control where the nav audio outputs to? I don't think its a setting on my phone, its in the app or its a bug, cause when I force-stop Uber Driver app and re-open its back to normal.
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## yorker (Aug 27, 2018)

Mine sucks. Dont know if it is my phone, service or app. It will ping and tell me where to go, but no update directions. I have to hit the upper screen to see the turn by turn. Same with drop off. It also thinks I am off line even though it says online and finding trips. I think I have a gps issue. will have to try the fix gps app someone listed above.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

yorker said:


> Mine sucks. Dont know if it is my phone, service or app. It will ping and tell me where to go, but no update directions. I have to hit the upper screen to see the turn by turn. Same with drop off. It also thinks I am off line even though it says online and finding trips. I think I have a gps issue. will have to try the fix gps app someone listed above.


Try turning phone off and on. Delete and reinstall Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Try turning phone off and on. Delete and reinstall Uber.


Better yet uninstall Uber permanently, problem solved


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Remlap48.5 said:


> To get rid of the annoying mini map on screen, if you haven't already figured it out, go to settings> apps and notifications> tap maps app> scroll down to "advanced" heading, where you should see "allow picture in picture". Now this IS Android 8.1 I'm basing this on, sooo.. good luck!


Thanks finally got around to changing it


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Uber nav is the worse, hands down. Right when you really need it, complete failure. Donald Duck could create a better NAV program.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Today, Uber Nav sucked. I need to trust my innate navigation skills more.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Today, Uber Nav sucked.


.....like every day since I began in August. I've learned to ignore it when I know better.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The Uber GPS app sucks, it drives me in circles and lags that I'll pass a turn. Google GPS has a habit of giving GPS coordinates instead of a physical address.


... just as bad: I've had multiple occasions where it has only given me Postal Code !!! .... & not allowed me to contact rider for confirmation of pick-up location!! .... lets not talk about inaccuracy .....by as much as 2 kms!!


----------

